# Wanna bale some Tumbleweeds? Tons of tumbleweeds invade and bury city near Roswell, New Mexico



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Saw the on the World News and don't remember ever seeing anything quite like it before.

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/tons-of-tumbleweeds-invade-and-bury-town-near-roswell-1513234810


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like the state needs to do some aerial spraying next time before the tumblers get large.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Lmao its a new mexico snow storm.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

It is like that all across eastern NM, OK panhandle and TX panhandle , I have never seen rangeland have so many tumbleweeds as it did this season. I have trail roads that are deeper than the hood of my f350 4x4 . Seen the county road crew out doing some roads that have 5 wire fences on both sides bush hogging through them to get rid of them. There will be weed seed spread all over this area for years to come. Vol there is no cost effective way of spraying all the acres that had them this fall. Even old timers I had talk to have seen them as bad as they are this year.I seen a couple of guys swathing and bailing them ? I guess times are harder for some ?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's funny....reckon there's a market for baled tumbleweeds? Put it in the right package.......just saying, joke might be on usins....

Don't reckon I've ever seen a tumbleweed up close.....trade ya some kudzu for some tumbleweed?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

somedevildawg said:


> That's funny....reckon there's a market for baled tumbleweeds? Put it in the right package.......just saying, joke might be on usins....
> 
> Don't reckon I've ever seen a tumbleweed up close.....trade ya some kudzu for some tumbleweed?


What I was talking about is swathing them while they are still green and growing , before they turn into a tumbleweed. We call them thistles .


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow, I can't imagine that many tumbleweeds. I always thought it would be neat to see tumbleweeds blowing around....I didn't get to see any when I went out west. It would not be to fun to have to keep all those cleaned up though when they pile up in your fence or yard.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I suppose you could burn the bales if bales were dry?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If this is the tumbleweed I see around here (kochia) then it is hard to kill with cheap herbicide and seems to thrive in hot dry weather. That and waterhemp have been bad here the last two years.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've had close to this around my house a few years ago when the neighboring farm was owned by a big city lawyer and he let it go to weeds. Thankfully that farm was bought by a farmer and back to somewhat good management. That winter they rolled across my then nice weed free hay fields and even my nice thick lawn had those bastard things growing. Mine were the Kochia that Gearclash mentions. You can kill them with herbicide, but you will basically have to kill the ground to get those things dead.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> That's funny....reckon there's a market for baled tumbleweeds? Put it in the right package.......just saying, joke might be on usins....
> 
> Don't reckon I've ever seen a tumbleweed up close.....trade ya some kudzu for some tumbleweed?


Actually a few years ago I read about a couple people around here that would sell them. Mostly to the movie industry or set designers, and insane people that wanted them for landscaping. They would get the big ones and put them in a huge box and ship them out for like $100+ per box.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

That looks like a dangerous situation to me. All it would take is something to light them off and you would have a wildfire in town.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> trade ya some kudzu for some tumbleweed?


LOL, but I wouldn't wish kudzu on anyone....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

pack em down enough and run em thru a big square baler then burn in a power plant.

Looks like a hell of a mess though


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I was thinking the same way or could you chop them for cow bedding?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> I was thinking the same way or could you chop them for cow bedding?


No way. Much too prickly. You'd have problems getting the stickers in their skin.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

And weed seeds would be in it then spread out in the manure all over.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> pack em down enough and run em thru a big square baler then burn in a power plant.
> 
> Looks like a hell of a mess though


Actually I doubt all those tumble weeds in that picture would even make more then 3-4 bales. It would be more trouble then it's worth. But they do burn great!!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya I didnt think that far ahead lmao


----------

